# Cantering without stirrups = best ab exercise yet



## heatherandsteim (May 6, 2014)

Oh my gosh all! I have been practicing riding without stirrups to improve my leg position and yesterday I felt confident enough to start cantering without my stirrups, let me tell you! This is the best exercise for my abs that I have ever done, they are so sore today!!!! 

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Heck, yeah!! I recommend starting without stirrups for a full hour, at the walk, for 7 days straight to teach a deep seat and to teach the rider to move with the horse.
Use to ride "Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP) a lot without stirrups, English.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

One of the best exercises for seat and muscles. The Spanish School starts all of their riders off without stirrups. I think they spend about two years being lunged without stirrups to build their seats and strengthen them.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

I recently started cantering without stirrups too when just having some fun! I also cantered bareback a few times, but right now my legs aren't strong enough to hold on for long periods of time. We usually make it one circle around before I have to slow Dixie down without a saddle and cantering. And sometimes on trails I like to take my feet out of the stirrups when walking, trotting or cantering just because my legs need a stretch hehe. Keep up the good work darling <3


----------



## heatherandsteim (May 6, 2014)

Thanks guys! I can really tell that it is improving my seat and I definitely have more of a connection with my horse, he can respond to much more subtle commands now. 

So exciting! And I am getting more fit, win=win!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

It definitely helps, for sure. I find my best as work out is on a draft cross, where you really have to sit those gaits. It's tiring


----------

